# Kyros (25yo) vs Rob Lucci



## Ancient Archtroll (Mar 27, 2014)

Can Kyros win?


----------



## Lawliet (Mar 27, 2014)

With the kind of hype he got, he wins. But his feasts were not impressive at all. Current Luffy would win 3k games in that tournament if all they had were normal gladiators. Kyros never fought someone really strong.  But I have the feeling that he's really strong, and was just caught off guard by Sugar. That leg scene was dumb as fuck, but badass as fuck.


----------



## Magician (Mar 27, 2014)

Kyros would wreck his shit.


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 27, 2014)

Kyros styles.


----------



## Goomoonryong (Mar 27, 2014)

Kyros was effortlessly stomping NW fighters at 16, He shouldn't have any trouble beating Lucci.


----------



## Slenderman (Mar 27, 2014)

Let's wait until we get some proper feats from Chrollo.


----------



## Venom (Mar 27, 2014)

Slenderman said:


> Let's wait until we get some proper feats from *Chrollo*.



Ed...what?


----------



## November (Mar 27, 2014)

Slenderman said:


> Let's wait until we get some proper feats from Chrollo.



Nen sealed bitch


----------



## Ryuksgelus (Mar 27, 2014)

Kyros. 

Dofla wouldn't acknowledge and try to recruit some mid-tier. He's also taking kicks from Lao G in toy form.

It was also said people from outside Dressarosa came to challenge him. He didn't just face local gladiators.


----------



## Rob (Mar 27, 2014)

I feel like it's too soon to tell. 

We can't be sure what level the people Kyros beat were on.


----------



## trance (Mar 27, 2014)

I feel like Kyros would be a decent challenge for Luffy. I mean, he's fully confident he can beat Doffy in his human form. I don't think he's that strong but I'm still going to give him some of the benefit of the doubt and say he can beat Lucci.


----------



## Lawliet (Mar 28, 2014)

RobLucciRapes said:


> I feel like it's too soon to tell.
> 
> We can't be sure what level the people Kyros beat were on.



I agree with this. He was bleeding from fighting Ricky (Riku). 

1- Riku was younger, so he might have been stronger than what we saw in block B. 

2- Kyros was holding back, but we don't really know by how much, but yeah.... we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 28, 2014)

oOLawlietOo said:


> I agree with this. He was bleeding from fighting Ricky (Riku).
> 
> 1- Riku was younger, so he might have been stronger than what we saw in block B.
> 
> 2- Kyros was holding back, but we don't really know by how much, but yeah.... we'll have to wait and see.



1. He was holding back against the King as you stated. 

2. King would probably beat Rob Lucci in all honesty. He was ducking it out with Blue Gilly, and call me crazy i think Blue gilly would whip kick Robs head off.

Kyros won't be of any help against Doflamingo if he is lower end high tier like Franky level. Dude has to be a monster, and oda did not do all this stuff just to have DD back hand kyros.


----------



## Freechoice (Mar 28, 2014)

Kyros fucks up Lawliet that's for sure.


----------



## Lawliet (Mar 28, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> 1. He was holding back against the King as you stated.
> 
> 2. King would probably beat Rob Lucci in all honesty. He was ducking it out with Blue Gilly, and call me crazy i think Blue gilly would whip kick Robs head off.
> 
> Kyros won't be of any help against Doflamingo if he is lower end high tier like Franky level. Dude has to be a monster, and oda did not do all this stuff just to have DD back hand kyros.



Well yeah. Once you think about it, Ricky would also beat lucci.I guess we'll have to wait and actually see what he does against Doflamingo. I feel like he'll be really strong, but should've been stronger 10 years ago was it?


----------



## Lawliet (Mar 28, 2014)

? said:


> Kyros fucks up Lawliet that's for sure.



Kira > Kyros > Lawliet.


----------



## Kinjishi (Mar 28, 2014)

Meh, the "New World" is overrated. Kyros is ok, I'm not sure he's that great just yet.


----------



## Soca (Mar 28, 2014)

Kyros could take it, he was beating on giants and fishmen underwater in his teen years. At 25 he would've been enough of a monster to take on someone like Lucci I guess.


----------



## J★J♥ (Mar 28, 2014)

Cyros can probably K.O luccy by slapping him with his dick.


----------



## Sanji (Mar 28, 2014)

Kyros wrecks yo.


----------



## Rocktomato (Mar 28, 2014)

SaCrEdpOoL said:


> Cyros can probably K.O *luccy* by slapping him with his dick.



Let's keep the New World overestimation to a minimum if possible. Kyros probably would not be able to beat Sabo, and possibly not even Luffy.


----------



## Halcyon (Mar 28, 2014)

Depends on what level you think the people in the Colosseum are

Personally, I think Kyros could take him pretty easily but I'll wait for some feats


----------



## Lawliet (Mar 28, 2014)

Let me remind everyone that the tournament Luffy participated in and dominated his block at was/is a special tournament. Fighters from all around the NW gathered just for this one day, while we don't know what kind of opponents Kyros faced each day. Probably normal criminals with normal crimes and whatever. He still destroyed them though, Oda is trying to hide Kyros' real strength until we see him fighting in our current time line.


----------



## Kinjishi (Mar 28, 2014)

I'm sure a HUGE percentage of his victories came against bums. Anyone who thinks he fought against 3000 Cavendish's, Bartolomeo's, or Chinjao's is really delusional. Being from the "New World" doesn't automatically make you a powerful fighter. I doubt any of those amputees sitting in the dungeons of the Colosseum are worth anything. I'm sure Kyros is strong, but we're not sure how strong just yet.


----------



## MarcoThePhoenix (Mar 28, 2014)

I would put Kyros at slightly below Zoro (gut feeling), so he smokes Lucci IMO.


----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 28, 2014)

Dude was coming out of battles with Giants and underwater battles with Fishmen unscathed as a teenager and defeated King Riku while holding back. Beyond that his strength was acknowledged by Doflamingo and he was offered a position in his crew.

I think it's safe to say that Kyros would smash Rob Lucci with minimal effort.


----------



## Kinjishi (Mar 28, 2014)

And Rob Lucci, whose strength was acknowledged by both Shichibukai and Vice Admirals, wouldn't get an offer to join the Donquixote Pirates? 

Quite honestly, were he a member he'd be the closest of all officers to sitting in the vacant heart chair.


----------



## Coruscation (Mar 28, 2014)

It was outright stated in the chapter that Kyros held back on Riku. As for the "but but but we don't know how strong the people he fought were!!" argument... the idea that between _three thousand battles in the New World_ he didn't fight many people highly worthy of note, let alone a single one, is so laughable it's not even worth entertaining. If people non-trollingly think that they are simply delusional. Kyros ruins Lucci's face. The end.


----------



## Lawliet (Mar 28, 2014)

Coruscation said:


> It was outright stated in the chapter that Kyros held back on Riku. As for the "but but but we don't know how strong the people he fought were!!" argument... the idea that between _three thousand battles in the New World_ he didn't fight many people highly worthy of note, let alone a single one, is so laughable it's not even worth entertaining. If people non-trollingly think that they are simply delusional. Kyros ruins Lucci's face. The end.



We were saying he didn't beat 3k Luffy's throughout his life in that cage. Not that he never faced someone as strong as Luffy or stronger.


----------



## Coruscation (Mar 28, 2014)

You said Kyros' feats "are not impressive at all". That is wrong. Simple as that. Oda is clearly intending for 3000 victories without a wound to be extremely impressive. We are supposed to understand without having to be told that across so many battles in the sea of the strongest Kyros would have faced many great challenges. The writer doesn't need to shove things like this in the reader's face. It doesn't matter that we don't know how strong the people he faced were unless we are trying to pin down his more precise level. In this topic we are not, the question is if he's stronger than Rob Lucci and the answer is clearly yes.


----------



## tanman (Mar 28, 2014)

Who's Rob Lucci? 
I wonder when this section is going to get over this fixation with putting likable or enigmatic pre-skip characters on a pedestal.

Kyros takes this without trouble.


----------



## Kinjishi (Mar 28, 2014)

I still don't see how "3000 victories" somehow translates to "stronger than Rob Lucci." Isn't Rebecca sitting on something like a 100 win streak? So that makes her what? Stronger than Arlong? Crocodile? Enel? Where's her cutoff?


----------



## Orca (Mar 28, 2014)

While I do think that weaker new world characters are overestimated in comparison to the stronger pre skip characters, Kyros is no weak character by new world standards. Lucci stands no chance here.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 28, 2014)

Kinjishi said:


> And Rob Lucci, whose strength was acknowledged by both Shichibukai and Vice Admirals, wouldn't get an offer to join the Donquixote Pirates?
> 
> Quite honestly, were he a member he'd be the closest of all officers to sitting in the vacant heart chair.



Post Skip Rob lucci probably he would be close to getting the Heart chair. 

Pre-skip nahhh.


----------



## Lawliet (Mar 28, 2014)

Coruscation said:


> You said Kyros' feats "are not impressive at all". That is wrong. Simple as that. Oda is clearly intending for 3000 victories without a wound to be extremely impressive. We are supposed to understand without having to be told that across so many battles in the sea of the strongest Kyros would have faced many great challenges. The writer doesn't need to shove things like this in the reader's face. It doesn't matter that we don't know how strong the people he faced were unless we are trying to pin down his more precise level. In this topic we are not, the question is if he's stronger than Rob Lucci and the answer is clearly yes.



I was exagerating a little bit I guess. Winning 3k fights without losing one is damn impressive, but I explained what I meant by that in another post. Like I said, Kyros is probably really really strong.  You don't just cut your leg and jump right after to attack someone, only few people can do that, and Kyros is one of them. But by feats I mean the ones we know of and seen on panel. Yeah he probably faced incredible opponents at one point, but just like Mihawk, his feats don't really support him much, but we know for a fact that he faced incredible opponents and did not lose the fight. That's hype, yeah I'll take that kind of hype. 

I don't think it's arguable at this point whether he can beat Lucci or not. If he wants to, he'll probably make a jacket or shoes for Rebecca using Lucci. What I'm trying to do here is estimate his overall strength.


----------



## Halcyon (Mar 28, 2014)

Pre skip Lucci gets obliterated by any of the seats.


----------



## Kinjishi (Mar 28, 2014)

Nobody is saying Kyros is weak. I'm pretty sure _everyone_ believes and hopes he's strong. The point is, we just don't know how strong until we see him fight legitimately. How many people he beat doesn't tell us any more about Kyros than "Enies Lobby being unconquerable" told us about Lucci. Luffy still came and beat him, just like Doflomingo came and wiped the floor with Kyros' whole country. Those "3000 wins" didn't mean shit then, did they? Rebecca is a good example. She's undefeated in the same Colosseum, but still got made a fool of by Luffy. Sure she won her block (mostly not her own doing, but whatever), but we saw what happened when she actually tried to fight a decent fighter. I think Diamante had the same expression we all had when he saw Rebecaa come at him -- "Is this dumb bitch serious right now?" The jury is still out on Kyros. He's got huge potential, but we won't know for sure until we actually get to see it.


----------



## Coruscation (Mar 28, 2014)

No, we don't know exactly how strong he is. If that were the point of this topic's inquiry you would be right to express an amount of doubt due to not being able to accurately judge the quality of what he's done. But this thread isn't about exactly how strong he is. It's about whether he could beat a guy whose strength is long since outdated compared to anyone who's really something in the New World. There is absolutely no doubt that Kyros is such a person. You don't take 3000 Coliseum wins in the NW without injury by being weaker than Lucci. Saying that we "don't know" this is just being absolutely obtuse for no good reason. It's like saying we don't know how strong Big Mom is. Like saying we don't know how strong Kid is. No we don't know exactly but we sure as hell know certain things. Like that Kid won't be weaker than Hody or that Big Mom won't be weaker than Doflamingo. Oda doesn't take us readers for idiots; certain things are implicit and we don't need them shoved down our throats.


----------



## Lawliet (Mar 28, 2014)

Yeah we were talking about something else. I think everyone agrees that Kyros beats lucci comfortably, but since we all kinda see eye to eye, we decided to discuss something else.


----------



## Intus Legere (Mar 31, 2014)

Kinjishi said:


> And Rob Lucci, whose strength was acknowledged by both Shichibukai and Vice Admirals, wouldn't get an offer to join the Donquixote Pirates?
> 
> Quite honestly, were he a member he'd be the closest of all officers to sitting in the vacant heart chair.



That's quite the exaggeration, Kinjishi. Especially when there are people like Gladius and Dellinger on the crew.



oOLawlietOo said:


> We were saying he didn't beat 3k Luffy's throughout his life in that cage. Not that he never faced someone as strong as Luffy or stronger.



I honestly think he didn't. If the reaction of the narrators is anything to go by, we can have a clue about this: they are completely startled by feats that are far below Luffy's level -- people like Jean Ango and Hajrudin were considered very strong competitors. Besides, that tournament was special, given that the prize was the Mera Mera no mi, so one should suppose that the level of the fighters is way higher than the normal in Dressrosa Colosseum.

I could be wrong about Kyros, though. Three thousand wins is a lot, after all.




Coruscation said:


> It's about whether he could beat a guy whose strength is long since outdated compared to anyone who's really something in the New World.



We've been introduced to plenty people who have big names in the New World, but aren't worth all that much even by pre-skip measures. The Colosseum was a very good example of that. Lots of commanders and  chiefs who are supposedly the strongest on their own countries, but they're probably not that far from Luccy regarding overall power.


----------



## Coruscation (Mar 31, 2014)

Which "big names" exactly do you think are on a lower level than the pre-timeskip Supernovas? Just because they had _a_ name in the tournament doesn't mean it was a big one. Let's not start calling anyone named a big name and dilute the term into useless nothingness. And being a big shot in some isolated country is different from being a serious force in the New World in general. I'd like to hear who in your opinion is a NW big shot and significantly weaker than Lucci. The thing about Kyros is that we are specifically highlighted to the fact that he didn't just face people from his own little slice of the NW. If he just kept fighting the same weakass gladiators over and over what would the fuss be all about anyway? Of course he's going to beat them.

Do you guys honestly not find the very notion ridiculous that through three-thousand matches, in the New World, where people came from many different places to challenge the undefeated gladiator, not even a single time did he face someone on the level of pre-skip Luffy or Lucci? That is some seriously criminal underestimation of what the NW is meant to be.


----------



## Intus Legere (Mar 31, 2014)

As Kinjishi said: Rebecca is known as the undefeated woman in the Colosseum. Maybe she was just lucky. Maybe the level of the Colosseum is just low; which if further corroborated by Spartan, a "weakling" that certainly Lucci would have no problem beating, yet won in the Colosseum 51 times. he was famous in the Colosseum, but that's what you'd call "a big shot in some isolated country" -- despite the fact that Dressrosa is ruled by Doflamingo, who has powerful subordinates, so Dressrosa shouldn't be all that ignorant regarding what is power.

Neck Slasher Slayman, Olombus, Abdullah and Jeet, all of these guys are known from someone from the Kingdom of Prodence. Whether you consider them big shots in the New World I can't say -- although their names are famous both in Dressrosa and in Prodence, both New World countries --, but it was heavily implied that guys like those don't show in the Colosseum every day; they are powerful by their standards.

Sai and Boo are apparently very well known in Dressrosa, despite not being regulars in the Colosseum. Even if you consider the others I mentioned to be big shots, the two leaders of the Happou Navy are undoubtedly big names in the New World, aren't they? Yet I think Lucci could stand a fair chance against them, one on one.


From what I understand, these are my conclusions:

Can Rob Lucci defeat those I mentioned: I think so; the only one who could pose a problem to him would be Sai.

Did Kyros have to deal with with fighters on the level of Sai? Probably, but it certainly wasn't a common occurence.

Did Kyros ever have to deal with fighters on the level of Don Chinjao, Bartolomeo and Cavendish? It's a possibility, but not necessarily true.


----------



## Kings Disposition (Mar 31, 2014)

Intus Legere said:


> Did Kyros ever have to deal with fighters on the level of Don Chinjao, Bartolomeo and Cavendish? It's a possibility, but not necessarily true.


Well considering that Kyros defeated *3,000* opponents, it's _extremely_ likely that he fought opponents on that level and possibly even higher.


----------



## Ryuksgelus (Mar 31, 2014)

The King even in old age still fought Bluegilly off-panel well enough. Bluegilly should at the very least be a Mid-mid tier. Kyros stomped a stronger version of the King while holding back. Unless Ricki&Bluegilly are closer to Blueno than Kaku in strength it should be clear Kyros if far ahead of Lucci. 



Kings Disposition said:


> Well considering that Kyros defeated *3,000* opponents, it's _extremely_ likely that he fought opponents on that level and possibly even higher.



Not really when we're talking about a guy who never got hit. Even Joker got hit by an exhausted pressured Law. If Kyros fought DCJs he'd have to be way above them to not get hit once. That is some High-High tier level feats.

The line about people from outside the Kingdom tells us he fought more than just 3000 Spartans. Doesn't mean he fought people on par with Vets and Super Rookies. People like that would have no interest in testing themselves against a random famous gladiator.


----------



## Coruscation (Mar 31, 2014)

> Rebecca is known as the undefeated woman in the Colosseum.



Rebecca dodged an attack that Bartolomeo couldn't see and Sabo exclaimed was incredibly fast. She is not weak _at all_. She is undefeated simply by having been taught to fight by Kyros. It's very, very possible she would beat Lucci and her win record is nowhere in hell near what Kyros' was.



> Spartan, a "weakling" that certainly Lucci would have no problem beating, yet won in the Colosseum 51 times.



How exactly do you know that Spartan would be a weakling and easily beaten by Lucci? We don't know that. He only got destroyed by post-timeskip Luffy. You know the guy who one-shots Pacifistas? Lucci is an ant to current Luffy. Can't infer that Spartan would be an ant to Lucci because he was to Luffy. Even if we did somehow know that what is winning 50 times compared to winning 3000 times and not getting hit once?



> Neck Slasher Slayman, Olombus, Abdullah and Jeet, all of these guys are known from someone from the Kingdom of Prodence. Whether you consider them big shots in the New World I can't say -- although their names are famous both in Dressrosa and in Prodence, both New World countries --, but it was heavily implied that guys like those don't show in the Colosseum every day; they are powerful by their standards.
> 
> Sai and Boo are apparently very well known in Dressrosa, despite not being regulars in the Colosseum. Even if you consider the others I mentioned to be big shots, the two leaders of the Happou Navy are undoubtedly big names in the New World, aren't they?



You can't just bunch all of these people together =/ Suleiman and Orlumbus are likely much stronger than Abdullah and Jeet. Abdullah and Jeet got destroyed by Bellamy. Obviously they weren't notably strong by NW standards. Like I said please let's not start calling people big names because they have names. The "big" is supposed to mean something. They stand out insofar as they're above the nameless masses.

Again with clumping people of widely disparate levels together. Boo was utterly destroyed by the Funk Brothers. Sai in turn utterly destroyed them. Sai is leagues above his brother in power. If Boo is considered a legitimate big shot we'd have to figure he's been riding on his brother's reputation because we could see with our own eyes that he was not very strong at all. Sai was very strong and would wreck Lucci. Yeah he could be considered a NW big shot.


----------



## Kishido (Mar 31, 2014)

Kyros would pulverize Lucci with a Big Bang Attack


----------



## Kings Disposition (Mar 31, 2014)

Ryuksgelus said:


> Not really when we're talking about a guy who never got hit. Even Joker got hit by an exhausted pressured Law. *If Kyros fought DCJs he'd have to be way above them to not get hit once*. That is some High-High tier level feats.


Well I'm not saying that he  constantly ran into DJC level opponents on a daily basis, just that there's a very good chance that he's atleast encountered a handful of fighters near that general level over the course of his huge amount of victories. 

And he doesn't have to be way above them to not get hit once, he can just be on their general level. Law and Smoker are relatively close to each other and neither could land a single hit on the other for the majority of their fight.


----------



## Kinjishi (Mar 31, 2014)

Intus Legere said:


> That's quite the exaggeration, Kinjishi. Especially when there are people like Gladius and Dellinger on the crew.



What exactly puts them so definitively above Lucci? I'm not saying they are or aren't, I don't know enough about either to speculate, but what makes you so sure about those two in particular? Dellinger beat on an already beaten Bellamy, and all Gladius really did was punk two dwarves. I don't see how you can draw that conclusion so easily without more information.


----------



## Intus Legere (Mar 31, 2014)

I don't have time right now to give a more thorough answer, so...



Ryuksgelus said:


> Not really when we're talking about a guy who never got hit. Even Joker got hit by an exhausted pressured Law. If Kyros fought DCJs he'd have to be way above them to not get hit once. That is some High-High tier level feats.



Then again, that might be just narrative hyperbole. He was clearly hurt in his fight against King Riku.



Coruscation said:


> You can't just bunch all of these people together =/ Suleiman and Orlumbus are likely much stronger than Abdullah and Jeet.



I was not the one who "just bunch all of these people together", Oda did. They were presented together, including reaction faces of "No, not him!" and "Aah, this guys is a monster, what am I supposed to do against him?" Whether you see them as relatively weaklings or decently strong, they were all implied to be far, far above the average fighter of the Colosseum.



Kinjishi said:


> What exactly puts them so definitively above Lucci? I'm not saying they are or aren't, I don't know enough about either to speculate, but what makes you so sure about those two in particular? Dellinger beat on an already beaten Bellamy, and all Gladius really did was punk two dwarves. I don't see how you can draw that conclusion so easily without more information.



Gladius took a punch from Luffy, got back up immediately, and was praised to be not a pushover, and not someone who even Luffy could deal with easily.  

I need to know as well, where exactly would you place Lucci in terms of strength, compared to New World fighters? Because it seems we have wildly different views on how strong Lucci is.


----------



## Coruscation (Mar 31, 2014)

> I was not the one who "just bunch all of these people together", Oda did. They were presented together



...so was Don Chinjao, Cavendish and Bartolomeo. The point of that was that all of these fighters were above the faceless masses of fodder. That doesn't mean they're on a similar level at all. Some were much stronger than others. It isn't that hard to figure out the general outlines of the power hierarchy by looking at their subsequent portrayals within their blocks.



> Whether you see them as relatively weaklings or decently strong, they were all implied to be far, far above the average fighter of the Colosseum.



Of course they were. The average fighter is a faceless mook. This is missing the point. Kyros fought _three-thousand matches_. The argument isn't that the average fighter in those matches was very strong. It's that over an absurdly massive number of fights in an arena in the world's strongest sea, where he became famous beyond the borders of his own nation drawing challengers to him, he's bound to have faced plenty of legitimately powerful people, and he defeated them all without taking a single wound. The only way this doesn't put him above the likes of Rob Lucci is if you think the level of fights in the Coliseum was outrageously low. Basically you're suggesting the likes of Bellamy were the strongest fighters to ever have entered the arena let alone people like Sai and Ideo. This is just not plausible and there's certainly nothing that indicates it. Saying that people of Luffy and Don Chinjao's level may never have fought there before is a different story because those two are truly very high up the ladder.


----------



## Lawliet (Mar 31, 2014)

Kyros is not weak. We are saying he can't have defeated 3k Luffy's, but I don't think anyone is sane enough to say he never fought anyone on that level. If you're in a toy body, and can train your 16 and less years old daughter to be this strong, then you are definitely a strong person. Just like how Garp trained two weaklings into two strong marines.


----------



## Kinjishi (Mar 31, 2014)

*@Intus*

Gladius took a punch from Luffy with minor difficulty, sure, but so did Hyōzō...who we came to find out was a complete and utter piece of shit. So we still can't say exactly how strong he is based on just one clash. Imagine we knew almost nothing about Zoro and had to judge him based solely on the one instance that he clashed with Fujitora. That's definitely not an easy or fair call to make.

As far as how Lucci compares to "New World Fighters" (I assume that means Corrida Colosseum participants), I'm not really sure. He'd probably be a favorite in most blocks; though that doesn't necessarily mean he'd win any of them if you consider Bellamy was a also a "favorite." I'd argue he'd have a really good chance at winning D-Block, a decent chance of winning B-Block (depends on how he stacks up against Bartolomeo. I'd probably give the block to Barto even though I'd still consider Lucci "stronger"), and assuming Luffy and Chinjao are absent, C-Block would've come down to Lucci, Sai, and Ideo, and I can't really say who'd win. Maybe Sai. Maybe not. Overall, if you dumped Lucci in the New World I think he'd be just fine. In other words, he's not going to go crying his way back to "Paradise." He could take a pretty respectable spot in almost any pirate crew.


----------



## Lord Melkor (Mar 31, 2014)

I agree.

Only the best of block fighters, like Sai, Ideo or Blue Gilly (not counting monsters like Luffy or Don Chinjao) would beat Luccy for sure.


----------



## Lawliet (Mar 31, 2014)

Anyone who can survive a punch from Luffy is worthy now ?


----------



## Ryuksgelus (Mar 31, 2014)

Gladius took a Jet Stamp from Luffy and that is somehw not a feat? Using Hyozo inconsistent portrayal makes no sense especially considering Hyozo blocked an attack. 

Looking things objectively Gladius took a hit that sent Caesar flying in his first round against Luffy. Baby-5, Buffalo, and even Jora have taken a ton of damage and still kept going so there is no reason to think Gladius being relatively fine from Luffy's stamp is a fluke. Plenty of reasons to consider Hyozo so.



Lord Melkor said:


> I agree.
> 
> Only the best of block fighters, like Sai, Ideo or Blue Gilly (not counting monsters like Luffy or Don Chinjao) would beat Luccy for sure.



Bluegilly has nothing putting him on Sai and Ideo's level :/. For all we know Boo would match him in a fight. Certainly no reason to place him above the Funk Brothers.


----------



## Lmao (Apr 1, 2014)

Hyouzou not only blocked a G2 attack but also managed to poison Luffy during the hit.  Gladius surviving a punch means absolutely nothing.


----------



## J★J♥ (Apr 2, 2014)

Just lock this.


----------



## tupadre97 (Apr 3, 2014)

Kyros is the Wiper of Dressrosa. He rapes Lucci.


----------



## Slenderman (Apr 3, 2014)

Venom said:


> Ed...what?



Sorry I meant to say Kyros. Too mud HxH makes you think about it 24/7.


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 3, 2014)

Kyros obviously takes this now.


----------



## Magician (Apr 3, 2014)

Kyros stomps.


----------



## Forcer (Apr 3, 2014)

Kyros wins comfortably, this guy is no joke, he is the very definition of a New World fighter. This is the guy that comes out of no where and beats the crap of the ''Big Names'' that came from Paradise and into the New World for the 1st time

But i also think most of the named NW fighters that has been showing up would lose to pre skip Lucci, maybe even in a comfortable way


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 3, 2014)

Kyros slices his head.


----------

